# January 2012 Monthly Photo Contest theme is ...



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Let's see bolting, romping, brawling and chasing happy GSDs!*

Theme suggested by the December 2011 Winner - Mrs. K. ...[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)


Only one picture per member allowed.
*Maximum image size is 800 x 600* (or 600 x 800). Oversized images will be deleted.
*It has to be a picture YOU took - not a professional one.*
The contest is for *GSDs*. At least one GSD must be in the picture.
*No comments allowed in the contest thread. Use the COMMENTS thread to post comments*.
If you are attaching a photo use three periods "..." as the required text.
No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lightening them.
The winner will be notified by PM and has 2 days to choose the next month's theme. If I receive no response after 2 days the second place winner gets 1 day to select a theme. After that - I pick the theme. In case of a tie I will PM the contestants a tie-breaker question.
You have from now to Friday, January 27th to enter your picture. Voting will run January 28th - March 3rd.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Exocet77 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## nomansland4404 (Jun 15, 2010)

...


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Removed oversized picture


----------



## Kimbo's Humans (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

...


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

.........


----------



## VDAL (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## dekota (Jan 5, 2012)

Picture removed

Rule #7 No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lightening them.


----------



## DrTriffid (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)




----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

_*Oversized Picture removed*_

Rule #2: *Maximum image size is 800 x 600* (or 600 x 800). Oversized images will be deleted.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

_*Oversized Picture removed*_


Rule #2: *Maximum image size is 800 x 600* (or 600 x 800). Oversized images will be deleted.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)




----------



## trophyhusband (Dec 2, 2011)

*Guilda and Blitz*

....


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle (Sep 8, 2011)

....


----------



## BigChiefServiceDog (Dec 18, 2011)

...


----------



## AlpineGSD (Jan 8, 2012)

...


----------



## MomOfBroncoandKoda (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)




----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Karenzv (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## LuvMyTazer (Jan 17, 2012)

...


----------



## baxter+mike (Oct 14, 2011)

*baxter*

...


----------



## ankos (Jan 20, 2012)

....


----------



## bbbarber (Feb 9, 2009)

...


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

...


----------



## chuckh (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Luxie (Apr 19, 2011)

*...*

...


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## BENTLEY'S MOM (Dec 19, 2011)

...


----------

